
Show HN: Copy Marker – Copy URLs with highlighted page sections - kamranahmed_se
https://github.com/kamranahmedse/copy-marker#:~:text=Copy%20Marker%20allows,in%20the%20URL.
======
m3h
Is there a Javascipt library that I can include in my website to allow readers
to copy links to hightlighted text fragments? It would be awesome if the
library can provide fallback for Text Fragments for browsers that don't
support it.

